# Bags Under Eyes



## Ruthanne (Aug 13, 2019)

I noticed I am getting bags under my eyes and they get puffy, too.  Any good remedies for them?


----------



## Keesha (Aug 20, 2019)

Get plenty of sleep 
Cold compresses 
Cucumber slices 
Cold tea bags 
Iced water

Not all at the same time mind you 
Rotate items each night before bedtime and leave on eyes for 10 minutes


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Get plenty of sleep
> Cold compresses
> Cucumber slices
> Cold tea bags
> ...


Thankyou will try.


----------



## jujube (Aug 20, 2019)

I'm considering hiring a RedCap to carry the bags under my eyes.

No, really, I'm looking into Dermaplast. Has anyone here tried it?  It's fairly pricy, which I wouldn't mind if I knew it would work, but I'd hate to fork out the cash if it's not going to do any good.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 20, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm considering hiring a RedCap to carry the bags under my eyes.
> 
> No, really, I'm looking into Dermaplast. Has anyone here tried it?  It's fairly pricy, which I wouldn't mind if I knew it would work, but I'd hate to fork out the cash if it's not going to do any good.


Never heard of it.


----------



## Rosemarie (Aug 21, 2019)

There are exercises to tone up the under-eye area. The skin around my eyes is wrinkle-free because I never rubbed the skin, always patted.


----------



## toffee (Aug 21, 2019)

I get it when my sleep is bad ' I buy cucumber it does stop the swelling a lot 'cut thin in half moon shape
place it right under the eye so it covers all the bag ' leave why u make breakfast - for 10mins' the thinner u cut the half it
sticks more -


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 21, 2019)

toffee said:


> I get it when my sleep is bad ' I buy cucumber it does stop the swelling a lot 'cut thin in half moon shape
> place it right under the eye so it covers all the bag ' leave why u make breakfast - for 10mins' the thinner u cut the half it
> sticks more -


I haven't tried this yet.  Bought some cucumber yesterday.  My bags went down some when I got some sleep yesterday.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 21, 2019)

jujube said:


> I'm considering hiring a RedCap to carry the bags under my eyes.
> 
> No, really, I'm looking into Dermaplast. Has anyone here tried it?  It's fairly pricy, which I wouldn't mind if I knew it would work, but I'd hate to fork out the cash if it's not going to do any good.


Cucumbers are cheaper.


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 21, 2019)

I use this for my eyes I purchased this at the dollar store I have two of them in my freezer they work great


----------



## twinkles (Aug 22, 2019)

i am getting bags under my eyes also not bad yet---but i feel like as long as i can still move arround  i am not going to worry about them


----------

